# Exterior Doors



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

_"Me - Home invasions&#8230; I've always questioned the logic of external doors. I think they should always open outward, be heavy and impossible to kick in. If rushed, easier to close or defend! If leaving in a hurry it makes more sense if the door opens outward&#8230; just sayin."_

_"RevWC - Since reading all of the posts I have realized that I haven't really prepared my home."_

_"Hiwall - I hope everyone reading this takes just one thing away and that is the fact that you and your family's security is your own responsibility."_

Home invasions or attack... Years ago I lived in apartments, rented houses, some in neighborhoods that weren't so nice. Even then I questioned the logic of the door between me and the public opening inward. Not safe in my mind!

Since my original post bringing up this topic&#8230; thinking and a little research. Public buildings have doors that open outward, a fire code safety issue (especially government buildings&#8230; that should tell us something more).

More on the net! Further&#8230; hidden hinges are more expensive than "regular" therefore not installed in homes. After pricing some, they are really not that expensive but offer complexities.

Inward opening doors have been the "Norm" for decades. Drive through any subdivision and check all the "nice" wood doors in view or the hallway of an apartment building. They all open inward!

Side note for another topic&#8230; protections for inward opening doors, there are many. Some are expensive.

The prepper issue I suggest is the superiority of outward opening exterior doors, basic security. I don't remember this being discussed as a separate issue. I think it's a very important bol/bil issue.

Maybe homebuilders like hashbrown can give real $ for changing out what you have. Maybe detail some of the construction issues like the framing of a solid door and suggest some inexpensive ways to do this, DIY or contract?

Secondly, what type do you have and why, an "Innie or an Outie"? Or do you think it matters?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Like jeff47041 mentioned in another thread, storm/screen doors don't mesh well with a swing-out door. In an extreme climate like ours, even with a well insulated door, I have found having a storm door can make a big difference. 

It is possible to have one that does add to the security of the building (particularly if you make it yourself), wrought iron for instance. Typically the locks are not that strong but even the commercial ones can buy you some time (and make some noise). 

For people in more moderate climates, or who just don't care for an extra door, it is a good question and I am curious as well.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

My opinion.
1) An outswing door is much easier to pry open. No matter what you do, it's easier to cram a crow bar in and get it open. Install astragals, that helps but not a whole lot.

2) you can't have a storm door/screen door on an outswing door.

3) On an inswing door, you can put steel "Z" straps inside, attached to studs and lay a pipe or 2x4's across them to keep the door from being kicked in.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think even better, would be having an entry foyer, like banks and hotels have.
You'd have a front door leading into a small entry room, then another front door to go into the house. Especially in severe weather climates. When you go inside, you'd enter the little foyer, then enter the house. That way, when you come in, the cold wind doesn't enter your house because you've already closed the real front door. 

It would help with security too. They break through one front door, then have a second one to get through. A foyer would be easy to add on to most homes.

But, a window is still easy to get through. And really so are most exterior walls of framed houses. Around here, on most homes, you have vinyl siding, housewrap, 1/2" insulation board (Except at corners and windows. That's plywood), then a 16" wide gap between studs, some fiberglass insulation to rip out, then 1/2" of drywall. I could get into most houses pretty quietly, in about 3 minutes, with just a utility knife. Right through the exterior wall!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

If you don't want to worry about your door buy one of these. I put them in a storage building I built last summer. These doors are tornado proof kevlar sandwiched steel they are guaranteed to stop a 45 caliber bullet, but a little pricey at 3000 per door.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> I think even better, would be having an entry foyer, like banks and hotels have.
> You'd have a front door leading into a small entry room, then another front door to go into the house. Especially in severe weather climates. When you go inside, you'd enter the little foyer, then enter the house. That way, when you come in, the cold wind doesn't enter your house because you've already closed the real front door.
> 
> It would help with security too. They break through one front door, then have a second one to get through. A foyer would be easy to add on to most homes.
> ...


I still put plywood on the entire house. I just can't make myself use the insulation board like that. You could easily be trapped in a home with outswing doors.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Law enforcement could chime in on what can be crashed … and hash…

Still, this is about what average folks can do or afford with the hand they have been dealt… Innie or outie, which is best in principle against a mob?

Where to go from there?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I still put plywood on the entire house. I just can't make myself use the insulation board like that. You could easily be trapped in a home with outswing doors.


I do the plywood all the way around too. Heck, half the builders around here don't even use plywood on corners They just use corner braces. seems really shabby to me.

Never thought about getting trapped because of an outswing door. Good point.

Awesome doors on your storage shed.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

My basement has steel doors that open outward. I welded a 3/8" flat bar of boiler plate so it covers the gap all around to the door, also helps keep the wind out too. once the door is closed the plate covers the gap. I am working on making the basement secure form the inside so in a pinch we can retreat the basement. once i finish framing the walls up I will work on this issue, in my mind I am thinking a steel frame anchored into the floor and 12" think block (concrete filled with rebar in every block hole) then I have to figure out how block off the stud walls, I am thinking rebar going through the length of the walls every 8"-12" so someone can't bust the wall and go through the frame openings, we will see where that goes when I get there. One step at a time!!!

My builder thought it was the dumbest thing until he seen me welding the plate to the door. However he did inform me that those (2) 36" entry steel doors were no longer covered under warranty but he said he was going to do that in his house now. I did put rebar through the blocks that protude into the frame of the door, this frame was filled with concrete. Basically you would have to knock the wall in to get into the basement from the outside.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is a video of a guy installing the "Z" straps I talked about earlier. This guy pretty much shows you that just about anyone can do this, because it takes him a bit and he has some troubles doing it.

I have this on my saferoom door. Except I used pipe instead of 2x4's and I have one about 10" higher and one 10" lower than the lockset. Just wanted 2 instead of 1.

Also, I installed a third Z strap 2' away from the door to store the pipe. That way, you run in the room, slam the door and just slide the pipe into place instead of searching for the pipe that got moved when the lovely one decided to clean the saferoom.

Oh, and I installed the third "pipe storing" Z strap on the doorknob side of the door so that almost as soon as the pipe starts sliding, it is already protecting us from the door being kicked in, just in case the bad guy is close behind you AND BIG.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I put steel security doors on my house. It was not very expensive and does give me some peace of mind. A big plus is then you can open the entry door to talk to someone but still be reasonable safe behind the locked security door.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Dad and I built this home 40 years ago, a very different time. My grandparents were alive then so we built a 17 room duplex. For today’s security concerns it’s a challenge to say the least. I would have liked to redesign the external doors but it wasn’t practical given the other concerns. So I strengthened them instead. 

A few years ago I got a great deal on some steel security doors by Larson. They were on a closeout sale. They look really nice and offer a lot more security than the previous aluminum storm doors.

I also built solid wood doors and reframed them in oak and I upgraded the locks as well.

Side note… The main weakness here is the windows. My solution, prickly pear cactus – Opuntia sp. Common throughout the US, some species growing as far north as the great lakes, even Montana. I planted it in front of all ground level windows. Not only for security, it’s also a great medicine. It’s a very powerful mucosal vulnerary treating any mucosal tissue in the body. In other words, it’s great for a host of respiratory and digestive issues. Also, species with deep red blooms are more potent. The needles can be used to stitch up wounds, a necessary survival plant.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My LEO opinion is that every door can be breeched with enough time and equipment. When I was on SWAT we used Thor hammers and breaching rounds for doors that went in and hooks, tow ropes and trucks for doors that opened out. All of them were breeched fairly quickly and easily. 

My home security is layered and redundant. Doors open in but have long screws, high security hinges and locks, reinforced pins, braces, bump proof locks, etc. Windows have 3M security film, motion lights, cameras and reinforced steel pins. Everything is covered by an electronic security system with back up cellular dialer. Getting in is certainly not impossible. Getting out alive will be much much more difficult.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Cotton said:


> Dad and I built this home 40 years ago, a very different time. My grandparents were alive then so we built a 17 room duplex. For today's security concerns it's a challenge to say the least. I would have liked to redesign the external doors but it wasn't practical given the other concerns. So I strengthened them instead.
> 
> A few years ago I got a great deal on some steel security doors by Larson. They were on a closeout sale. They look really nice and offer a lot more security than the previous aluminum storm doors.
> 
> ...


Check out Pyracantha, I had them a few years ago. It's a nasty shrub, grows fast and gets 20ft tall.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> My LEO opinion is that every door can be breeched with enough time and equipment. When I was on SWAT we used Thor hammers and breaching rounds for doors that went in and hooks, tow ropes and trucks for doors that opened out. All of them were breeched fairly quickly and easily.
> 
> My home security is layered and redundant. Doors open in but have long screws, high security hinges and locks, reinforced pins, braces, bump proof locks, etc. Windows have 3M security film, motion lights, cameras and reinforced steel pins. Everything is covered by an electronic security system with back up cellular dialer. Getting in is certainly not impossible. Getting out alive will be much much more difficult.


Sentry, you had posted about a door jamb reinforcement product (maybe a year or two ago?). I cannot find the post. Would you please remind me of the product's name and manufacturer? Thank you!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

The exterior doors on the average home are ridiculously easy to enter. A few kicks and even a small statured person can easily enter a home. Exterior doors with the "pretty" glass inserts are even easier to breech. 

The doors I've found to be the hardest to enter are steel with steel reinforced door jambs and extra locks. They're more expensive for sure but harder to enter for the average burglar. 

However a person with time, tools, and gumption can get into just about anything. 

As several have mentioned it all comes down to layering the security to provide the most protection. There are plenty of door options out there, you just have to research them and choose what best suits your home and your family. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

masterspark said:


> Regarding inward vs outward swinging doors, if you live in the snow belt you will know that snow will drift in a storm and effectively trap you in your home if your door was an outswing. Storm doors have the same issue but are easier to defeat in an emergency (ie, a fire).


Wouldn't a window or door on the opposite side of the house counter the possibility of a drifted shut door?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> Wouldn't a window or door on the opposite side of the house counter the possibility of a drifted shut door?


Sometimes, but, not always.

I have a swing-door (inward swing) on my deck with a storm-door (outward swing). The snow piled up against the storm door so deep that I couldn't move it at all. At the same time, the snow drifted against my front door to to the handle. Essentially, I was trapped in my house by the snow.

Lucky for me, I have an attached double-car garage. It also had about 3' of snow piled up against it, but, with the power-lift opener, it went up, I could shovel the snow away from the garage first, and then continue around the house till I could free up all the doors.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Sometimes, but, not always.
> 
> I have a swing-door (inward swing) on my deck with a storm-door (outward swing). The snow piled up against the storm door so deep that I couldn't move it at all. At the same time, the snow drifted against my front door to to the handle. Essentially, I was trapped in my house by the snow.
> 
> Lucky for me, I have an attached double-car garage. It also had about 3' of snow piled up against it, but, with the power-lift opener, it went up, I could shovel the snow away from the garage first, and then continue around the house till I could free up all the doors.


Could one open or break a window and tunnel out?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> Could one open or break a window and tunnel out?


Break a window in the middle of winter? :eyebulge:

I would rather be trapped in my house (*play Skylanders*) and wait for rescue!!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Break a window in the middle of winter? :eyebulge:
> 
> I would rather be trapped in my house (*play Skylanders*) and wait for rescue!!





masterspark said:


> Regarding inward vs outward swinging doors, if you live in the snow belt you will know that snow will drift in a storm and effectively trap you in your home if your door was an outswing. Storm doors have the same issue but are easier to defeat in an emergency (ie, a fire).


I was asking possibilities of alternative exits if a person was "trapped" in the house by snow.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> I was asking possibilities of alternative exits if a person was "trapped" in the house by snow.


There are always alternatives ...

_There is a story about a Canadian indian (or "First Persons") who lived on a reserve. The government built the family a house and got it all setup so that they could live comfortably.

The family went out and got a horse.

They setup a water-trough for the horse to drink from, but, it was too far from the house.

They looked out their bathroom window and noticed that the horse's head was about the right height to drink from the bathtub, and, the bathtub looked kind of like a trough.

Hmmm ...

Take a chain saw, cut a hole in the wall and let the horse drink from the bathtub!

Winter time comes. The kids get sick. Heating bills are insane ... and there is a 4' square hole in the side of the house leading into the bathroom._​
Sometimes, certain alternatives make sense and other ones do not. Breaking windows in the winter time do not make sense. Attempting to open frozen windows in the winter time does not make sense. Using heat to thaw frozen windows will only make them freeze up more, or shatter them (depending on the heat source).

Around here in the winter - the only right choices are to use doors that slide sideways (like patio doors), garage doors or to have extended roof-lines (think wrap-around porch) that protect the swinging doors from having snow piled up in front of them.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> ..certain alternatives make sense and other ones do not. Breaking windows in the winter time do not make sense. Attempting to open frozen windows in the winter time does not make sense. ...


I'm beginning to believe we are replying to different understandings of trapped.

Have heat, power, water, food, no carbon monoxide and house isn't on fire or in danger of floating away, then yes breaking a window would be asinine.

Trapped in a house and have no choice put to leave ASAP. Breaking a window (IMHO) would be preferable to chainsawing a exit hole thru the roof.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If your storm door (that opens out) is snowed in, you just remove the glass from the storm door and crawl out the whole.

If your door opens in but you have 8' of snow, you shovel it into the bathtub(s).

There are times when the 2nd story window is the only way out. Here's one time the snow drifted and we had to do just that.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Break a window in the middle of winter? :eyebulge: !!





TheLazyL said:


> Have heat, power, water, food, no carbon monoxide ...then yes breaking a window would be asinine.


Lazy L,

Why *break* the window?

Just slide it up, and kick the screen out. Then crawl out.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Lazy L,
> 
> Why *break* the window?
> 
> Just slide it up, and kick the screen out. Then crawl out.


Agreed. One of those that responded stated window would be frozen shut so I commented, break it!

House on fire or mud slide is about to carry the house (and me) into the mighty Mississippi and I couldn't get out the door, a frozen window wouldn't stop me from exiting.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Lazy L,
> 
> Why *break* the window?
> 
> Just slide it up, and kick the screen out. Then crawl out.


Agreed, that is what I'd do too. One Posters commented that the window would be frozen shut so I commented, break it!

House on fire or mud slide is about to carry the house (and me) into the mighty Mississippi and I couldn't get out the door, a frozen window wouldn't stop me from exiting.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Best Security........a close mouth...........*

I have my shared of heavy construction, especially military type fortifications and I have seen many good expensive homes build and in all, except military ones, the biggest vulnerability have been the windows, yes a good strong door with minimum clearance between frame and door is a plus whether it opens in or out, and let`s face it a vault door for a from entrance is a little over kill also let`s not forget the walls, with a good portable hammer drill I can punch a hole in the average home build today, wood frame, well that goes without saying. ATM machines have been pull from the walls of many buildings so if I`m set on getting your stuff there is always a way, I think the best door is the one we shouldn`t talk about, by keeping our mouth shut we can prevent most home crimes, by shortening our list of so-called friends and so on, one slip of the tongue can cost you plenty now days, I know of many cases were the burglars knew exactly where to go for the safe on the floor under the bed under the carpet&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..:eyebulge:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Somewhere I saw a screw jack that a Burglar would put horizontal between the door frames. Screw the frames out and pop the dead bolt.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

Spam, Spam, Eggs and Spam - Reported


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's an old post but there are ways to reinforce an exterior door that opens inward. In my house there's a closet right by the door. I could put cinder blocks between the bottom of the door and the wall. I could nail something to the top of the door and on the wall that would allow me to put a 2x4 between the top of the door and the wall. It would take a lot of work to get the door open then.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just saw a commercial for doorbell cameras. They work with wi fi to you can see and talk to whoever is there. It also records so there is record of who broke in.


----------

